# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Несколько уязвимостей в браузере Opera

## ALEX(XX)

*Программа:* Opera версии до 9.10. 

*Опасность: Критическая* 

*Наличие эксплоита: Нет* 

*Описание:* 
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке JPEG файлов, содержащих специально сформированный DHT маркер. Удаленный пользователь может вызвать переполнение динамической памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 
2. Уязвимость существует в функции createSVGTransformFromMatrix() при обработке объектов. Удаленный пользователь может передать некорректный объект уязвимой функции и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*URL производителя:* www.opera.com 

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию (9.10) с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Все, кто уже обновился до версии 9.10 могут спать спокойно - Opera 9.10, выпущенная за две недели до выхода этого бюллетеня, не имеет этих уязвимостей. 

...........................
Общая безопасность:

Широко распространенный в узких кругах, этот браузер практически не содержит дыр. Во всяком случае, документально подтвержденных атак зафиксировано не было. Даже если кто-то и кричит о работающем эксплойте, то, скорее всего, нагло врет или вообще не понимает, о чем говорит. Opera на текущий момент неприступна.

Компрометирующие данные:

Все данные, поступающие из Сети (кэш, куки, история посещений), хранятся в единственном месте — в папке Opera\profile. Там же хранятся skin'ы и другие настройки, поэтому удалять эту папку целиком не рекомендуется. В отличие от IE, она не будет воссоздана автоматически при последующем запуске браузера. Стандартные средства очистки приватного содержимого также, к сожалению, не без греха и содержат ряд ошибок, в результате чего качество очистки оставляет желать лучшего. Тем не менее, блуждая по Сети с Оперой, за хакерские атаки можно не волноваться.

Хинты:

Содержимое профиля (вместе с самой Оперой) очень легко перенести на flash-брелок. Тогда на жестком диске никаких следов нашего пребывания уже не остается. Добавь к этому возможное шифрование данных на сменном носителе и почувствуешь себя в памперсах. К тому же Опера поддерживает развитую и хорошо продуманную систему клавиатурной навигации, обеспечивающую намного более быстрый серфинг, чем просто Internet Explorer с одной только мышкой. Другое немаловажное достоинство Оперы — ее бесплатность. Новые версии IE уже не являются частью операционной системы, как раньше, и раздаются только легальным пользователям Windows, а в будущем за них планируется взимать дополнительную плату. А тут тебе - олимпийское спокойствие к хакерским атакам, возможно, самая шустрая производительность и отменная функциональность!
взято www.xakep.ru Автор: КРИС КАСПЕРСКИ

----------

